# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Ubuntu Touch for Samsung Galaxy S4 and or other phones???

## Cw3D

Hey folks I've got a samsung gs4 that I would love to install ubuntu touch on but I just have a few questions.

1   What's the deal Ubuntu 14.4?  I've read sevral older articals that  state that "Ubuntu 14.4 will be a smartphone operating system"
-----1.1  Q.  Is this Still the case?  I havent yet see this explicitly confirmed  by a legitimate Ubuntu scorce, or equivalent proof that it is no longer a  "develpers preview" but a real, usable, mobile OS.
-----1.2 Q.  I'm asuming that I would need to download a smartphone version as opposed to the PC versions, Is that so?  Or...
----------1.2.1 Q.  Do I just go ahead and use the appropriat PC image according to 32 or 64 bit architecture of the phones cpu?
2  Compatability!  Am I delusional, confused, a dreamer perhaps? I've been called boath.  :Capital Razz: 
-----2.1 Q.  I have seen that the nexus 4 is supported but is that really it?  
----------2.1.1 Q.  Is there a work around or a plan for samsung gs4 suppurt...?
-----2.2 Q.  Is it even posable?

Feel free to answer what you can, any and all are apritiated.  :Smile: 
Thanks.

----------


## grahammechanical

I think that you are like so many other people who have completely misunderstood what Canonical is doing with Ubuntu for phones and tablets. The purpose has been from the beginning to have Ubuntu pre-installed on phones and tablets. There has never been any intention to provide a version of Ubuntu for download and installation on any and all available mobile devices in the way that we can download Ubuntu and attempt to install it on desktop/laptops machines.

The code is open source and is made available to anyone who wants to port it to any device they choose. And some developers are doing exactly that. But that is not the focus of the official Ubuntu development work.

The developers needed reference devices to which they could install the code and then test it in daily use as a means of finding and fixing what was lacking. Four Nexus devices were chosen. Work was first started on getting Ubuntu phone code ready. That had made good progress by October 2013 and then the main work was switched to the tablet. Canonical is now at the stage where it has two OEMs ready to bring Ubuntu phones/tablets to the market at around the autumn.

If we want to experiment and if we have the same devices as used by the developers as reference devices, then we can install Ubuntu for phones/tablets. But it is only for those who understand that it is developmental code.

Over the coming months work will take place to converge the phone/tablet code base into the desktop code base so that there is only one version of Ubuntu that will be running on Ubuntu phones, tablets and PCs. So, do not think of a Ubuntu download for PCs and a download for phones/tablets. It will not happen.

Canonical will get a contribution from every Ubuntu phone and tablet sold. In the same way it gets contributions for every Ubuntu PC sold. That money will be used to keep Canoical profitable and able to continue supporting Ubuntu as a free to download and install Linux distribution. The way to get a fully functional Ubuntu phone or tablet will be to buy one.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install

http://insights.ubuntu.com/news/ubun...s-at-mwc-2014/

Regards.

----------


## Cw3D

Great thanks for the thorough and helpful reply.   :Smile:

----------

